# Something new (to me)



## lyndalou (Feb 19, 2006)

The other night we had dinner at a Cuban friends house. We had what I consider 
a different hors doeuvre with our aperitif. It was chorizo sliced and fried until crispy (well drained) and a banana slice  on a toothpick. Loved it. Has anyone else had this ? 

Lyndalou


----------



## GB (Feb 19, 2006)

I have never had that, but it sounds delicious!


----------



## VickiQ (Feb 19, 2006)

Lyndalou- My grandmother-from Puerto Rico made chorizo all the time and I loved it she also made friend platanos or plantains which resemble bananas-equally delicious- so glad you enjoyed the appetizers!!!


----------



## caliloo (Feb 23, 2006)

Oh these sound great! I was thinking plantain too - maybe sauteed together and skewered?

Alexa


----------



## bobngreen (Feb 23, 2006)

*cuban food*

Hi Lyndalou:

My guess is tha the "banana" was a plantain.

It looks similar to the banana but it has to be cooked. 

There are three stages of ripeness:

     1. green - very mush a starchy vegetable use like a potato or rice as side
     2. Yellow - has a disinct flavor - works great as garnish or small side.
     3. black - cooks up sweet,very nice as a foil to a pork or fish dish.

I'm sure the plaintain with the corizo was a yellow stage plantain sauteed in butter.

Good luck


----------



## lyndalou (Mar 7, 2006)

No it wasn't a plantain, it was definitely just a piece of banana, not cooked. The chorizo was fried. It was great.


----------



## cristal (Mar 7, 2006)

*Chorizo is my favorite sausage, maybe because I grew up eating it. While fresh chorizo is good, I like the dry chorizo better. Much more flavor IMO.*


----------



## biev (Mar 9, 2006)

I'm trying to learn to cook cuban food, since there's so much of it here (I live 90 miles from Cuba) and everyone seems to go crazy for it, but it's hard since I've lived in Quebec all my life, it all looks so bizarre to me!


----------



## caliloo (Mar 21, 2006)

I found this recipe on a Brazilian fod site. No chorizo in it, but I thought it sounded interesting. A new way to combine savory and sweet (which I love!)

Alexa

*Banana Farofa far-off-ah (Farofa de Banana)*

*[SIZE=-2]Servings[/SIZE]**[SIZE=-2]Calories[/SIZE]**[SIZE=-2]% from Fat[/SIZE]**[SIZE=-2]Fat[/SIZE]**[SIZE=-2]Sodium[/SIZE]**[SIZE=-2]Carbohydrates[/SIZE]**[SIZE=-2]Protein[/SIZE]**[SIZE=-2]Cholesterol[/SIZE]*[SIZE=-1]N/A[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]N/A[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]N/A[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]N/A[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]N/A[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]N/A[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]N/A[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]N/A[/SIZE]


*INGREDIENTS:*6 bananas, cut in thick slices5 tablespoons butter1 large onion, cut in rings3 tablespoons dry bread crumbs






[SIZE=+4]1[/SIZE]Fry bananas in butter until golden brown; remove from fat. Fry onion rings in the same butter. Add bananas, stir in bread crumbs, and brown. Do not let it get too dry- add a little more butter if necessary. The crumbs should be coated with butter, but light and loose. Serve hot.


----------

